# Harris Neck Boat Ramp



## xg1004 (Nov 14, 2016)

Looking for a new spot to launch my kayak from and came across this location. Can anyone provide any information about the fishing in this area? I typically try to target trout and reds (flounder also, but haven't had much luck). Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dutchie49 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Harris Neck*

I fish there a lot. As you look left from the ramp you will see some rocks past the Game Warden boat ramp. Lots of good fishing there. Plenty of shrimp near the banks . Never caught flounder but sure they are there. To the right around the bend are several oyster banks on the right side which house several species. Good luck


----------



## xg1004 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for info! I appreciate it!


----------

